# Coydog Huskie?



## Dwarner505 (Oct 10, 2020)

I am fostering this dog for someone who cant take care of her currently. She was a stray in the mountains in central New Mexico. Knowing her for three days, I've noticed that she behaves differently than any other dog I've encountered. She is very friendly with us, extremely intelligent ( she opens cabinets with her paws, taps on my shoulder to wake me, learns commands in no time)but quite shy and likes her distance after pets and affection. She seems to enjoy the dog park but defesively stays away from the other dogs. She wont eat kibble despite having been close to emaciated when found. Also, when in a full run she tucks her tail, looks behind her by inverting her head or twisting around like an owl, makes weird yapping sounds and just has this wild demeanor about her. She looks similar to coydog pics on Google that I've found. What are your opinions?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Sounds like a normal dog who is under stress and showing stress/appeasement behaviors


----------



## HuskyBoxerBro (Sep 9, 2020)

Cute dog! Just looks like a regular husky to me. Huskies can come in many colors.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

She looks like a Siberian Husky yo me. And I agree that she just sounds like a stressed dog. I'd stop taking her to the dog park, and just give her a chance to settle in and calm down


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes. That's a husky.


----------

